# Mpg



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

what mods have improved anyones mileage if any?


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

I haven't heard of any--most the mods people put on their cars, if anything, may slightly lower their mpg (since the mods add performance). I've seen a "mod" or two on eBay that was supposed to increase fuel economy, but they were scams, and I really don't remember what they were since they weren't of interest to me.


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

Mod's like air intakes and exhaust open up the engine to breath better and should increase mpg, but people usually drive the car harder to hear and feel the new mods so it negates the increase in gas mileage. 
I would think that if you installed an open air filter intake, a less restrictive exhaust, and drove the car normally that you would see some gain in mpg.


----------



## Blueguy (May 22, 2006)

Freer flowing exhaust an intake mods add mileage if you continue to drive the same way.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I have a behavioral mod- - 

Pay attention to what's going on well ahead of you, and eliminate or cut way back on braking. 

I've gotten in the habit of kicking the car out of gear and coasting to stop lights; reduced engine rpms = less gas used. I also live near some mountains, so again, going down the mountain, I take it out of gear.

I'm averaging 22-23 per tankful, and that's with some sprited onramp driving, and never of course backing down from an opportunity with another car if they start to test me. I only race up to about speed limit + 20mph tho- - -


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

catback, CAI, Headers, tune.


----------



## sable (Feb 16, 2006)

Put a cam in, it's great for gas mileage!!
I also have some swamp land if your interested...LOL


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Just recently I did some highway driving and logged my mpg.... I was astounded to find I got 27.10 MPH at 60 mph. The onboard computer was accurate as I double checked that with the good old fashioned way of calculating it. 

As I did rural, and town driving the average did drop. Around town I am still getting about 18 mpg.

I have no complaints about the performance of the LS2. 

NO MODS

One of these days I am spring for the K&N filter kit. *


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *I was astounded to find I got 27.10 MPH at 60 mph. *



Really good mileage. I get about 13mpg, but I drive about 5 miles to work, 25-35 mph speed limit with a half-dozen stops.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I used to worry some about mileage, but not much anymore. I found it's best to change behavior as stated above. I do the 1-3-5-6 or 2-4-6 shifting instead of going through all the gears, plus I change gears at > 3000 RPM. I got better mileage doing that than dogging it. I get the best mileage at 45 in 6th (35) and it goes down from there up to about 65, from then on its 23 up to about 80 or so. I've got the LPE CAI, noticed more power, nothing in mileage. Removed mufflers, noticed better sound, no more power or mileage.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

I got 24.5 mpg on a 270 mile trip,,it was about 85% highway driving, and 15% in city,,all with the ac on,, doing about 75ish...I didnt think it was that bad? I only have 1500 miles on it at the start of the trip...


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Kanding said:


> Really good mileage. I get about 13mpg, but I drive about 5 miles to work, 25-35 mph speed limit with a half-dozen stops.


The mileage you get seems about right for that type of driving. The computer sets the car up extremely rich for the first 10-20 minutes you drive it. Also your oil is thicker and causes more internal drag. Once warmed up, if you stay out of it you can get decent mileage. I got 17 around town with mine and 23-24 on the highway at 75-80 mph. 

The C6 has been getting a combined city highway of 24-25. Around town it's up to 19-20 mpg and out on the highway its incredible, at 75 I'm getting 30 at 80 28.5-29. I made a trip from south Florida to here where I drove between 65 and 70 and didn't have the AC on, I got 32.5 mpg. GM is the best when it comes to fuel efficiency.

The behavior mod is the best to increase mileage.


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

fergyflyer said:


> The behavior mod is the best to increase mileage.


Yes, not much of an option for me, though. I wish that I lived further away from work so I could enjoy the drive more and get it up to speed. I'll have to take it on the freeway every once in a while anyway, so I'll reset the mileage indicator then and see what I can get. 

BTW, I really like the C6, I bet you're enjoying it. If it were more practical for me I seriously would have considered a used one.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

I also do the coast 2,4,6 thing around town combined with as much advanced planning as possible to avoid traffic. I still only get around 14.5 in town. At 80+ or > 2200rpm in 6th I usually get around 25-26. Combined over the las 75 gallons consumed I've averaged about 16.5. I have an 04 M6 with about 25K miles.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> The mileage you get seems about right for that type of driving. The computer sets the car up extremely rich for the first 10-20 minutes you drive it. Also your oil is thicker and causes more internal drag. Once warmed up, if you stay out of it you can get decent mileage. I got 17 around town with mine and 23-24 on the highway at 75-80 mph.
> 
> The C6 has been getting a combined city highway of 24-25. Around town it's up to 19-20 mpg and out on the highway its incredible, at 75 I'm getting 30 at 80 28.5-29. I made a trip from south Florida to here where I drove between 65 and 70 and didn't have the AC on, I got 32.5 mpg. GM is the best when it comes to fuel efficiency.
> 
> The behavior mod is the best to increase mileage.


I take it you're loving your new C6. Lucky [email protected]


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

Just to add my mileage:
I have not quite 1600 miles on the car, and normally do semi-conservative driving that is mostly city miles. I usually get low-mid 16s, and as I mentioned that's almost completely city driving. Also, most of my driving is going to/from work or on errands to nearby places, so most of my drives are less than 30 minutes (getting to work takes usually 15-20 minutes, for example) so I'm not getting the engine warmed up enough, though the heat may help.

My AC is on almost constantly. I've only had brief highway runs so far (ie, 20 minutes away) that have definately caused the MPG-calculator to increase the average mileage, so I'm confident I'd get what I'd consider reasonably good milage on a full highway trip. 

I don't take the RPMs high too often, coast as much as I can, and usually skip gears (hadn't thought about whether that would affect mileage or not, but it's something I do anyway).


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

The best milage I got was on a trip to palm springs and for the last 1/2 hour to 45 minutes I was getting 28 miles/gallon on my a4. I loved it. I just came from an 01 s10 and there was no way in hell that it would have gotten that many miles/gallon.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> I take it you're loving your new C6. Lucky [email protected]


I do miss the GTO's seats, the C6 ones are good, but that's the best you can say about them. 

Thanks though, I am lovin the Vette.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> I do miss the GTO's seats, the C6 ones are good, but that's the best you can say about them.
> 
> Thanks though, I am lovin the Vette.


You're welcome. I'm just jealous that's all. Maybe one day I'll get me one. Until then, I'll enjoy my goat.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

raven1124 said:


> I'm just jealous that's all. Maybe one day I'll get me one. Until then, I'll enjoy my goat.


:agree 
A C6 was about $10k too much for me. Granted, I could have done it, but things would have been tighter than my comfort level allows for monetarily


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Clueless said:


> :agree
> A C6 was about $10k too much for me. Granted, I could have done it, but things would have been tighter than my comfort level allows for monetarily


I'm not even close to being able to afford one...yet. But my day will come. Oh yes, it will come.


----------



## vette68 (Oct 8, 2005)

Do people actually buy cars with 400 HP V8's and worry about gas mileage? Shouldn't you be in a Hyundai if you're concerned with gas mileage?


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

I think the gas mileage thing is different for everyone. For me, obviously gas mileage is low on my priorities. But if I were narrowing the choices to 2 different V8 performance cars, and liked them equally, gas milage may be one of the factors that push me to make the final choice, given that it lends itself to operating costs.

Mostly I'm curious about the gas mileage, not much more. If I can do things a tad differently that will net better mileage and not change my driving fun, I will. But if it means doing something boring like never going above 50, and never ever pressing the pedal down more than a fraction, forget it 

Mostly it comes down to curiousity for me.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

vette68 said:


> Do people actually buy cars with 400 HP V8's and worry about gas mileage? Shouldn't you be in a Hyundai if you're concerned with gas mileage?



*I did my research on this car before I ordered it. The gas mileage for this 400 HP car was in my opinion, outstanding, amongst the other features.

At the time of my order, gas prices were still around the 2.00 per gallon mark. Who would have known that with in a few short months gas prices were going to become the issue it is today.

With gas prices at the current levels, MPG is of concern to most everyone whether you have a 4 cyl or an 8 cyl. I believe you are missing the point on this thread. The reviews I have been reading are boasting at the MPG the drivers are getting, not the lack of. 

Everyone has their own styles, reasons, and opinions. We are all in the same "goat" here. The only difference is, some have more money to piss around with than do others.

For me, I don't shell out 50 clams or more per week for a carton of cigs, nor do I find it necessary to run and get a barrel or 2 of beer a week. So for my enjoyment I drive it away. For others, their reasons suit them.

You are correct though, that if someone does purchase a car with this power and expects not to be running to the gas pump so often, then they have no one to blame but themselves. *


----------



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

When my car was bone stock, I decided to drive like an old lady. I got 28mpg on level ground doing 65. When I got to the Altamont pass (located in the Central Valley of Ca., worlds largest number of windmills) it dropped down to 25mpg. In the city, I actually got 21.8 mpg. Driving like a hotrodder, subtract 10mpg from both of those numbers. I haven't measured it since the few mods I got. Funny thing is GM actually lowered their mpg claims from 2005 to 2006. Even still, their 2005 claims were 18 and 25 for the Goat and 19 and 28 for the Vette. I actually achieved Vette numbers. 

PS, I had a choice between the C6 and the GOAT. I chose the GOAT because it's actually a better car and you don't see them as often as you see the C6 or Mustang. As for the comment on not buying 400hp v-8's for gas mileage, mpg isn't hindered by the size and power of an engine. It is hindered by the power to weight ratio. for instance, a 4 cylinder Hummer (if there were such a thing) would get less gass mileage than a 8 cylinder Hummer. My GTO gets almost the same gas mileage as my 2001 chevy prizm. The difference is, I couldn't get poor mileage in my prizm if I tried. My GTO gets BETTER mileage than my 2002 Monte Carlo SS, and that has a 3.8 V-6 in it and averages 22mpg city and higway. That's 1 less mpg average than my GTO.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Man, I can't seem to do better than averaging 17 mpg even babying the car. Took it on a 120 mile highway trip last nigh with the cruise set at 75 the whole way there and it averaged 23.5. I live in Pennsyltucky, so it has to be the mountains killing it. I didn't buy this car for fuel economy either, but it is pretty funny that it gets almost the same around town mileage as my Hemi 1500 (05, before the displacement on demand). Oh well, gonna be 10X worse once the procharger goes on .
Joe


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My 1996 Dodge Ram 1500 4x4 with a 5.2L best mileage ever was 18.7 on highway it averages about 13 or so on the average.

My 1988 Toyota 4Runner 4x4 with a 22L 4cy. best was 25.9 on highway. The average is about 21 or so

My wife's 2004 Grand-Am with a 3.4 L 6cyl. best was 33.6 highway. Average for that is probably about 25 or so.

As stated previous my GTO was 27.1. Prior to that, the best I got was 21.6 with the A/C on the highway.

Comparing the GTO to the rest of my cars, it's just behind the Grand-Am as far as overall satisfaction on MPG, even when comparing it to the 22R engine. Shows you the advancements in engine performance over the years.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

banshee said:


> It is hindered by the power to weight ratio. for instance, a 4 cylinder Hummer (if there were such a thing) would get less gass mileage than a 8 cylinder Hummer.


A long time ago, I was selling a 1970's boat-like Dodge with a smallblock V8 in it. I can't believe the number of calls I got from people who didn't know much about cars asking me if the engine (360) was a 4 cylinder! Then, one person actually had the nerve to tell me "Well since it's not a 4 cylinder I won't even consider it!" I had to tell them "Well if this car had a 4 cylinder in it, you would be lucky to even make it out of your driveway!"

I've heard people purchase a full size pickup but they intentionally pick the smallest engine possible because they are concerned about gas mileage. However, with some full sized pickups, the absolute smallest engine is not the best on gas mileage, but you need to go 1 or 2 engines up. I've tried to warn a few people before about this, but they didn't listen.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey Has anybody ever heard of engine braking ? you use the gears to slow the car down it suoppsed to help with mpg and helps prolong your brake pads.

I do not now how to do it but if some of you out now who you should post!!!!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

MJGTOWISH said:


> Hey Has anybody ever heard of engine braking ? you use the gears to slow the car down it suoppsed to help with mpg and helps prolong your brake pads.
> 
> I do not now how to do it but if some of you out now who you should post!!!!!!


Hmmmmmmmm so young :lol: It's called downshifting.  

Cars, and light trucks are not equipped with Jake brakes. That is another option for reducing speed. It uses reduced compression to slow down. You must be in a semi to have this option. God I miss being 16.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

MJGTOWISH said:


> Hey Has anybody ever heard of engine braking ? you use the gears to slow the car down it suoppsed to help with mpg and helps prolong your brake pads.
> 
> I do not now how to do it but if some of you out now who you should post!!!!!!


If you're downshifting you're saving brakes, not gas. More RPM's equals more gas consumption.

I can replace brakes on my car for about the same cost as 2 fill ups.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> catback, CAI, Headers, tune.


Same mods here;also noticed an improvement in gas milage(when im not hammering it)


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

What's the old saying- "I feel much better now that I've stopped caring..."?

I know all the little tricks, but the bottom line is this: *Stop and go driving in these heavy, powerful cars annihilates your average mpg.*

With my 220 mile RT commute (170 miles on open freeway up and over a 4100' mountain, 50 miles of it in heavy LA traffic) I average ~18.5 mpg. I typoically have the cruise control set at 80 mph but will always blast faster than that during the drive. When I get back into town I yank on the car pretty hard.

Fillups cost me just under $50/day.

Yes, I can save gas by cruising at 70 mph and not hammering on it..but not much. Driving like grandma nets me maybe five bucks a day in saved gas...and this car is way too much fun to drive like grandma.

Besides...even driving in a more restrained manner, your average mpg can go in the toilet because some dumbass jackknifed a tanker truck on the I-5.

So screw it.


----------

